# 3 Year Old Gof Prodigy Video



## viper21 (Jun 20, 2006)

For all you fellow golf lovers out there, you have to check this out

This 3 year old is amazing

http://videos.gabcity.com/Three-Year-Old-Golf-Prodify.aspx


----------



## SLICE (Jun 19, 2006)

I can def out drive him, what are you talking about???


----------

